

Desktop Factory: $5k 3D printer company needs final funding help to launch product - replicatorblog
http://www.desktopfactory.com/news/03_17_09.html

======
replicatorblog
It would be a shame if this product couldn't come to market. It may not
challenge the big players, but would fill a nice gap between the "entry level"
machines that sell for $15k and the RepRap products that are a little hacky
and require serious engineering know how. Could do wonders for engineering
training in high schools.

~~~
foodawg
I can't wait to see more companies getting into the desktop 3D printer space.
The RepRap project is still very difficult to a novice user, and has a long
way to go. Bre Pettis actually just started a company called
<http://www.makerbot.com/> MakerBot that is working on a more commercialized
RepRap. Definitely something to checkout, since they are shooting for a sub
$1000 price point.

